# Tô giấy Kraft 750ml làm bánh bông lan cho các bà nội trợ hiện đại



## ToLyRVC (16 Tháng mười một 2021)

Chất liệu từ giấy kraft nâu 100% từ giấy nguyên sinh không qua tái chế an toàn và thân thiện với môi trường. Săn phẩm được cán qua lớp PE chống thấm. Giấy Kraft nâu là loại giấy có đặc tính ưu việt hơn hẳn các loại giấy thông thường. Ví dụ như dai hơn, cứng cáp hơn và bền hơn hầu hết các loại giấy khác ngoài thị trường.

*Tô giấy Kraft* nâu là sản phẩm ngày càng được ưa chuộng bởi các nhà hàng quán ăn và các chuỗi cửa hàng thực phẩm. Tô giấy vừa là phương tiện truyền thông maketing trực tiếp đến với khách hàng nhầm tăng cao uy tín thương hiệu nhờ thiết kế và in logo trực tiếp trên tô.







Tô giấy Kraft có 2 kích thước cho khách lựa chọn:

Tô 750ml: kích thước tô 150*130*62 (M*D*C)
Tô 1000ml: kích thước tô 150*130*78 (M*D*C)

*Tô giấy Kraft* kèm theo nắp phù hợp cho tùng loại đồ ăn:

Nắp PP dùng cho các loại đồ ăn nóng như: hủ tiếu, phở, cơm trộn, … có thể dùng trong lò vi sóng

Nắp PET dùng cho các loại đồ ăn khô như Salad, bánh bông lan,…

*Tô giấy Kraft* nâu là một sự lựa chọn vừa tiết kiệm chi phí vừa liện lợi cho người sử dụng.


*Xem chi tiết sản phẩm tại:

CÔNG TY TNHH RVC
Tel (zalo): 0919192294
Địa chỉ: số 11, đường số 7, khu phố 7, phường Hiệp Bình Chánh, TP Thủ Đức, Hồ Chí Minh*


----------

